# Help me with the plants here please...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Basically this is the size of my new tank, it has a black background instead of blue and it doesn't have a frame to it.









I want to have it look just like this one, what kind of plants do I need? I think this looks really nice and want to copy the look, maybe make it a little different.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe some onion on the left side there. 
Not sure what is on the driftwood.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the height of the tank from gravel to top? Just looking at that, I'd say crypt balansae, or spiralis for the back. Take your pick for the front stuff.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The left looks like a val.I cant see the other but maybe as mentioned,its a crypt.


----------

